# Full Padron 40th Anniversary Humidor......on eBay!!



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Only $500 now...........

http://cgi.ebay.com/PADRON-40th-ANN...ryZ11673QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I am in for a box split - put me down for my $ 125 plus shipping etc.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice find there


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Damn nice find, wish I could afford to bid.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

that is one hell of an offer. I wish I had the money to put down on that


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

I'd put a decent bid on it, but I can't afford it *and* a divorce. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Anybody know how many cigars in the humi?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Anybody know how many cigars in the humi?


Based on this, 40

"_This is a sealed box of PADRON 40th ANNIVERSARY MADURO BANDS *(40)*"_


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Anybody know how many cigars in the humi?


I think its 40, Hog. :ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

DBall said:


> Based on this, 40
> 
> "_This is a sealed box of PADRON 40th ANNIVERSARY MADURO BANDS *(40)*"_


(but it's only the BANDS!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

$12 + a stick plus the box, nice deal. :dr Too bad I cant make that a Christmas gift "for the kids." :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd be concerned about the storage condition of the smokes, looks like the seller offers alot of cigars, but I'd hate to assume.

I wouldn't be surprised if this goes well above $800 by the end of the week.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

khubli said:


> I'd be concerned about the storage condition of the smokes, looks like the seller offers alot of cigars, but I'd hate to assume.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if this goes well above $800 by the end of the week.


:tpd:This will climb high......


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

If they are in good condition, $800 would be a bargain ($20 a stick)...at least in comparison to what I have seen singles selling for.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Someone should drop a cool K on it!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

If people are seriously interested in a split I'm interested, but I'd actually want the humi.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Addiction said:


> If people are seriously interested in a split I'm interested, but I'd actually want the humi.


What do you think the humi itself would be worth?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

the cigars, last place i saw them were $27.95/single off the shelf. I'm sure they can be had for less.. let's say $25/stick, that's 1K for the smokes. The humi has got to be worth a few hundred, so you think $1200.00 is reasonable for this auction? Not that I'm thinking of bidding on this.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> What do you think the humi itself would be worth?


I think the cleanest way to do it would be to simply decide before when you were working out the split the humi is going to end up being X% of the price. If I were managing the effort then I'd simply commit that "gang we're not going to go over $x for the auction." Then everyone commits thier funds based on that price. "I want 10" kind of thing. If we buy for less than X everyone gets a price reduction across the board.


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

This auction will end up over $1000 for sure IMO. These sell for $1600 online so I can't see this selling for less than $1000.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> What do you think the humi itself would be worth?


I've seen the Humi sell for as much as $1200 empty and as low as (Mine) $400.

It contains 4 trays of 10cigars each tray (40 total). If you have an account with Padron you can send in the empty trays to be refilled, which is a BEAUTIFUL thing :tu

Ron


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Addiction said:


> I think the cleanest way to do it would be to simply decide before when you were working out the split the humi is going to end up being X% of the price. If I were managing the effort then I'd simply commit that "gang we're not going to go over $x for the auction." Then everyone commits thier funds based on that price. "I want 10" kind of thing. If we buy for less than X everyone gets a price reduction across the board.


That is what I was thinking, sounds more than fair.



Ron1YY said:


> I've seen the Humi sell for as much as $1200 empty and as low as (Mine) $400.
> 
> It contains 4 trays of 10cigars each tray (40 total). If you have an account with Padron you can send in the empty trays to be refilled, which is a BEAUTIFUL thing :tu
> 
> Ron


Refilled with more 40ths? At what price, do you know Ron?


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Bruin7 said:


> This auction will end up over $1000 for sure IMO. These sell for $1600 online so I can't see this selling for less than $1000.


I know a B&M that is offering one for 1700.00. so i would probably bid no more than 1200.00 online. Seems risky at that price, when you can inspect for 1700.00:2


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Up to $1000 with 4 days left..........

I thought this one was pretty good too!!

Since you can't sell Cubans on eBay, why not pictures of them? :r

http://cgi.ebay.com/Box-of-Montecri...egoryZ44QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

The seller has good feedback and sold a lot of cigars. I wouldn't be afraid to deal with him. There are over 4 days left in the auction and most of the bids come in the last few minutes. It's going higher.


----------



## RapidTransit (Oct 7, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Only $500 now...........
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PADRON-40th-ANN...ryZ11673QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


We got 2 of those neither went for that much, price of the cigars and humidor included.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RapidTransit said:


> We got 2 of those neither went for that much, price of the cigars and humidor included.


You got the 40th Anny Humidor with 40 cigars for less than $500? Do tell.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Now they have the humi up there too! No cigars.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/PADRON-40th-ANN...ryZ11675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Millenium humi too.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Limited-Edition...ryZ11675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Now they have the humi up there too! No cigars.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PADRON-40th-ANN...ryZ11675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Same seller Patrick? I saw the humi and cigar auction got taken down by eBay.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

How much did the cigars with the humi sell for?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Infin1ty said:


> How much did the cigars with the humi sell for?


See post above yours.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

:r
oh, I thought that was about a different auction


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Infin1ty said:


> :r
> oh, I thought that was about a different auction


It gets that way sometimes. :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Same seller Patrick? I saw the humi and cigar auction got taken down by eBay.


The full humi is back up there. My original link doesn't work, but this one should...

http://cgi.ebay.com/PADRON-1926-40T...ryZ11673QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

In the new auction, he only has a picture of the humi not the cigars like in the previous auction that was removed. The full-humi and empty humi are from two different sellers.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

This one is for the empty humidor.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Padron-Handmade...yZ156511QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Its back....this one says sealed....

http://cgi.ebay.com/PADRON-1926-40T...ryZ11673QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mnelson (May 19, 2008)

another one on the bay....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140244732380&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=004


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Not that long ago I saw what was advertised as a full box (45 sticks) of the Padilla Signature 1932 Oscuro Limitado go for $500......broke my heart for not bidding on them.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Someone who doens't know e-bays rules about tobacco. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ttp://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbayBeta

Just straight up lists boxes of cigars

This auction is for two very well made and workable humidors. The chest humidor holds up to 75 cigars depending on your size. The cabinet holds 150 depending on your size. They are in excellent condition and have all been keept at 75 percent humidity 75 degree temprature.

The cigar brands are Genuine Counterfiet embargo cubans coronas 50; La Gloria Cubana Glorias 25; Mayorga Toro Maduro 20; Hoyo De Moterrey Dark Sumatra 25; El Rey De Mundo Robusta Largo 30; Santa Clara Havana Reserve two boxes of 25; Punch rare carojo 25; Quintero Toro Maduro 20; Partagas spanish rosado 25; El Rey De Mendo toro 30; El Rey De Mundo Corona Emmensia two ems and two maduro 100; A small box of punch 25; a small box of hoyo de monterrey 25; Punch Elite 25; Saint Luis Rey Churchill 25; Saint Luis Rey Toro Maduro 25. The humidors are also full of name brand cigars ready to smoke. out of the humidor.


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

lol it that mold in the 4th picture?


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Haastility said:


> lol it that mold in the 4th picture?


I would say yes...ss per the listing:
They are in excellent condition and have all been keept at *75 percent humidity 75 degree temprature.*


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes I would have to say it looks like mold...but ........







interesting picture....






Shawn


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

Haastility said:


> lol it that mold in the 4th picture?


HFS!!! that's some serious mold!!


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Haastility said:


> lol it that mold in the 4th picture?


DAMN!!!!!!!! His humi is about to start growing mushrooms!


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Jay Hemingway said:


> HFS!!! that's some serious mold!!


You guys are nuts..... that's just plume :r


----------

